# Laparoscopy, cecostomy tube via appendix



## bda23054 (Oct 30, 2012)

Description of Operations
C. Diff colitis

Laparoscopy, cecostomy tube via appendix

Bowel wall edematous but viable

Details:

Consent obtained.
Abd prepped
Hassan technique accessed abd cavity above umbilicus.

Abdomen insuflated.
Bowel appears healthy but edematous

Appendix found and mobilized.  Brought up through RLQ port site.

Appendix opened and sutured to skin edge.  12 fr catheter passed into colon.  secured to skin with 3-0 nylon.  Scope re-inserted, no injuries noted.

Ports removed.  Fascia closed with 0 vicryl.  Skin closed with 4-0 vicryl, dressing applied.

Counts correct, no complications

Begin vancomycin irrigation in icu.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 31, 2012)

Try 44188


----------

